# Sore after shaving



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

probably some clipper burn. I would really try to just stop him licking it as he is just making it worse, and maybe get him to lie on something cool, like an ice pack wrapped in a towel...might soothe the area a bit, anything topical I would be afraid to use as he might just lick it off...but some petrolium jelly....we call it Vaseline...I don't know if you guys have it there...just to moisturize the area for him, and it is completely harmless if ingested.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Had you considered aloe vera gel. Ok to use for sunburn so I wouldn't think there was anything to hurt him. It's a natural product - I used to use it on my rabbit. Just a thought if it's something you might have in your medicine cabinet. Hope it's soon sorted, trouble is going to be stopping him licking it so that inflamation reduces.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for both of the above. Ive got vaseline so I'll try that. I dont have any aloe vera but I'll maybe get some tomorrow if he's still uncomfortable.

I looked online after posting and it said that it was probably clipper burn and to stop him licking it by putting a t shirt on him if you dont have a cone. Ive put the smallest t shirt I could find in the house on him and it seems to have done the trick for now. Thanks again.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If it was his first groom he coukd be a bit iratated being shaved there or it could be just the skin getting to nreath after being a bit dirty from when he was hairy and peeing. try a wee bit of sudacream. try putting it on then going a walk that way it gets time to sink in and he wont think about it till he gets home. 


clipping his bit is nesasery to reduce risk of infection it just a sensative aria. just say ti the griimer her had a bit of a reactiin and ask them to use a linger blade. he will also her very smelly and its not a nice place to ha e to brush them to get matts out so clipping the hair off solves all that. 

clipper burn normaly aprears with in an hour or less it genneraly looks better by the next day( gypsy is the one out of my girls who gets it as he skin is a lill mire sensative also i nee to clip parts of her shorter than the others as she has not naturaly hair free arias on her body.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

kendal said:


> If it was his first groom he coukd be a bit iratated being shaved there or it could be just the skin getting to nreath after being a bit dirty from when he was hairy and peeing. try a wee bit of sudacream. try putting it on then going a walk that way it gets time to sink in and he wont think about it till he gets home.
> 
> 
> clipping his bit is nesasery to reduce risk of infection it just a sensative aria. just say ti the griimer her had a bit of a reactiin and ask them to use a linger blade. he will also her very smelly and its not a nice place to ha e to brush them to get matts out so clipping the hair off solves all that.
> ...


okay thanks. all good to know. Next time I'll tell the groomer he had a reaction. He had stopped licking it for a while but has been at it again now he's worked out he can go under the t shirt. Hopefully it will be better in the morning. Ive put a bit of vaseline on it. I feel sorry for him, he seems a bit tormented.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah poor wee Alvy... Hope he's better in the morning 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My dog was like this after his neutering and once after a groom. Poor boy was very itchy and would sit down on a walk for a good nibble. It went after a day or so, I just put sudo crem on it, it seemed to help.
I hope your boy is feeling a little less itchy today.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah poor wee Alvy... Hope he's better in the morning
> 
> xxx



Thanks Mairi, he seems a bit better this morning xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> My dog was like this after his neutering and once after a groom. Poor boy was very itchy and would sit down on a walk for a good nibble. It went after a day or so, I just put sudo crem on it, it seemed to help.
> I hope your boy is feeling a little less itchy today.


Thanks. I put vaseline on and that seemed to help. He's a bit less red today and totally full of beans although he has been at it a couple of times. I'll get some sudo cream when Im out just in case.


----------

